# Removal PleurX Catheter CPT?



## Coder708 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm looking at 49422 anyone do these often?  Thanks


----------



## MLS2 (Dec 3, 2008)

is this a pleural cath. that you're removing?  49422 wouldn't fit for that...32999 is what you would use for the removal of a tunneled pleural catheter.


----------



## sandraboty (Jan 14, 2010)

*anes code for this?*

I was thinking that the CPT for the pleuex catheter would be 32552 but Im looking for the zero code for this that I would use for Anesthesia billing. I dont have a 2010 Crosswalk yet.

Thanks,
Sandi Boty
Allentown Anesthesia Associates


----------



## lisigirl (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a new code for the removal of a pleurx catheter and its 32552. If the charge is prior to January, there isn't a code for the removal of a pleurx. I used to bill an E/M instead.

Lisi, CPC


----------



## r_kester@bellsouth.net (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you use fluoro or US guidance with the 32552 removal of pleurx catheter?


----------



## ahmedsonmails2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------

